# Amplificador ucd phillips UM10155 lo han probado??



## electroconico (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola amigos

http://www.nxp.com/documents/user_manual/UM10155.pdf

Encontre este ampli clase D de phillips[/URL]
Trae el diagrama , pcb, proteccion overload,enable.

 alguno de ustedes lo ha armado?
Si es asi -Que tal suena???

*Info Content*
Keywords Class D Audio Ampliﬁer, Universal Class D, UcD, PWM Audio Ampliﬁer,High Power audio.
*Abstract *This user manual describes the operating instructions and the most important background information of the Philips Semiconductor Discrete Class D High Power Audio Ampliﬁer Demonstrator Board. With proper heatsinking of the Power MOSFETs and a well dimensioned power supply,the PWM ampliﬁer is capable of supplying 200 W of high quality audio power into a 4 Ω loudspeaker.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lei por ahi que alguien lo probo pero se le recalentaba porque no puso los valores originales(transistores y diodos que son lo mas importante).Pero de que suena, suena.

Lo critico de esos amplificadores son esos diodos ultra rapidos, y mosfet de bajo rds on, para que el desempeño sea optimo

Ahhh y ese circuito no es para armar, es simplemente un kit de muestra de la empresa, que ellos pusieron el pcb ahi es otra cosa, pero si fuera para armar, vendria con el screen para pintar en el cobre,screen de donde van las piezas, lista de materiales, etc...

Sin embargo se puede armar con un pcb propio para experimentar y conocer cuales son las piezas sustitutas que andan bien, ese es un gran inconveniente para nosotros que nos toca conformarnos con lo que hay a nuestro alcance,hay piezas que no se consiguen porque son componentes de montaje superficial,para que asi se hagan trazos pequeños en el pcb y se eviten oscilaciones parasitas debido a la alta frecuencia con que trabaja el circuito... es mas creo que tengo un pcb de alguien que intento hacer un montaje


----------



## electroconico (Jul 25, 2010)

Gracias por tus comentarios

Seguiré investigando!:estudiando:

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 23, 2010)

¿Con esta configuración se regula el Offset de salida de este amplificador?
No me explico que otra cosa podría hacer esas Resistencias ahí.

Saludos!


----------

